# Pressed Apple Juice Suppliers In Seq?



## spaced (31/10/12)

Hi All,

Looking to buy pressed apple juice in South East Queensland. I'm in Brisbane but happy to travel to say stanthorpe to buy it. Does anyone know of any suppliers in SEQ for bulk apple juice?


----------



## winkle (31/10/12)

spaced said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to buy pressed apple juice in South East Queensland. I'm in Brisbane but happy to travel to say stanthorpe to buy it. Does anyone know of any suppliers in SEQ for bulk apple juice?



These guys might be a starting point Suttons near Thilumbah/Big Apple


----------



## spaced (31/10/12)

winkle said:


> These guys might be a starting point Suttons near Thilumbah/Big Apple



Cheers mate. They don't sell in bulk sadly.


----------



## Aus_Pol (2/11/12)

spaced said:


> Cheers mate. They don't sell in bulk sadly.



Any luck finding anyone? I'm also looking.


----------



## spaced (3/11/12)

Aus_Pol said:


> Any luck finding anyone? I'm also looking.



Not yet also looking for a press if anyone sees it.


----------



## nathan_madness (3/11/12)

spaced said:


> Not yet also looking for a press if anyone sees it.




ibrew at Parkwood down the Gold Coast have presses. 
http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/cider


----------

